# How to hold the Cello bow properly?



## Exoace

Hello! I'm currently in high school and have decided to try to learn how to play the cello. I've been playing for a few weeks already.

One of the problems is that I've been getting stiffness in both of my hands.
I've been told that it's normal for it to be uncomfortable at first but by now it shouldn't be anymore.

I'm assuming the stiffness in my left hand is because I barely use it, but my right hand even sometimes feels painful at random moments.
I've been trying not to grip on the bow too hard but does anybody have any tips on holding the bow? I've been told a numerous amount of ways to hold it.


----------



## michaels

I am answering for my dad. I have played the cello for about 7 months and have learned some tricks for your bow hand or your right hand . try to not press your pinkie or 4th finger down. you should try to play the same without pressing down those fingers. also try to just relax before you play and if you feel your hand getting tense just pause shake out your hand and start again.


----------

